# [How-To] HTC Magic (Sapphire) flashen



## K4R4cH0w (18. Oktober 2009)

HTC Magic rooten und flashen
Hallo liebe Community!
Ich besitze jetzt seit ca. 3 Monaten ein HTC Magic, eigentlich kein schlechtes Handy (wenn man es noch so nennen darf ), doch  mittlerweile haben sich so einige Apps/Tools angesammelt und auch meine "Musiksammlung" hat eine stattliche Größe angenommen.
Leider wird das gute Stück durch diese Ansammlungen recht langsam...
Und da die "mitgelieferte" Vodafone Software (Betriebssystem) sowieso für'n Ar*** ist, hab ich beschlossen mal ein anderes OS auzuprobieren.

Leider ist das nicht (ganz) so einfach wie bei einem PC, zwar gibt es  haufenweise Anleitungen in allen erdenklichen Sprachen, nur so richtig helfen konnte mir keine.
Entweder sind die Anleitungen für andere Brandings, veraltet oder (für Anfänger) nicht vollständig, nicht zu vergessen das jene (un)vollständigen Anleitungen immer in englisch sind.

Das ganze hat mich (bis jetzt) ca. 6 Stunden Zeit und Nerven gekostet, da ich euch diesen Aufwand ersparen möchte, beschere ich euch ein kleines How-To.

*Ich übernehme keine Haftung für eventuelle Schäden!*

*Arbeitmaterial:*
FlashRec
Engineering SPL 1.33.2005
Eine Rom nach Wahl (z.B.Liste von Roms für das HTC Magic - Android-Hilfe.de)




Diese 3 auf die Speicherkarte kopieren(ACHTUNG: NUR die mitgelieferte oder CLASS6)


FlashRec installieren (benötigt ein Installationsprogramm wie beispielsweise "Appsinstaller", zu finden im Android Market)


FlashRec starten und auf "Download Recovery" tippen (dauert ein paar Minuten)


Backup anfertigen (unterer Button)


Recovery flashen (oberer Button)


Handy auschalten, zum neustarten die "Home-Taste"(das Haus) und den roten Hörer gedrückt halten


Jetzt das Backup den eigentlichen Betriebssystems anfertigen, dazu im menü auf "nandroid v2.2 backup" tippen


Nach dem Backup auf "Wipe"


Jetzt eure ROM auswählen und bestätigen


Reboot - fertig

Bei der Wahl eurer ROM solltet ihr darauf achten die richtige für euer Magic zu nehmen siehe XDADeveloperWiki - HTC_Sapphire_Hacking

Dies ist nicht die einzige Möglichkeit, vllt. gibt es einfachere oder "bessere", wenn jemand eine parat hat, her damit

lg K4R4cH0w

Edit:

Falls ihr (aus welchem Grund auch immer) die Originalsoftware benötigt, 


 einfach wieder die "Home-Taste"(das Haus) und den roten Hörer gedrückt halten


"[Alt+R] restore last backup" auswählen


Die App "FlashRec" starten, und auch hier das letzte backup laden
 ​


----------



## fiveforty (21. Oktober 2009)

Also wenn ich mich nicht täusche, denn ich besitze selber ein HTC Magic von Vodafone, ist das vorinstallierte Betriebssystem Android 1.5 und nicht irgendein Vodafone Müll. o_O


----------



## MaN!aC (21. Oktober 2009)

@fiveforty -> Es ist das Android 1.5, aber es ist mit Vodafone Software bestückt und Gebranded und diese Customs ROMs verprechen einen größeren Funktionsumfang bei besserer Leistung.

Bin momentan auch schon am überlegen von einem älteren Gerät mit Win Mobile 6.5 auf ein HTC Magic umzusteigen. Schwanke noch zwischen dem Huawei und dem Magic. Wenns das Magic wird, dank ich dir jetz schon das du dir diese Mühe gemacht hast.


----------



## taks (21. Oktober 2009)

Wieso kauft ihr nicht einfach eines ohne Brand?


----------



## K4R4cH0w (21. Oktober 2009)

@ fiveforty: Ja, es ist Android 1.5, allerding mit vodafone branding 

@ taks: Ich habe meins durch einen neuen Vertrag bekommen,hatte vorher Prepaid

Ich nutze Momentan eine Rom von Cyanogen (die aktuellste), läuft sehr schnell und bis jetzt auch stabil, das schönste daran ist jedoch: Android 1.*6*
Von den Hero Roms rate ich ab, sehen wunderschön aus, sind aber sehr langsam


----------



## fiveforty (21. Oktober 2009)

Ah, danke für die Erklärung - war etwas verwirrt. Danke für die Mühe!


----------



## taks (21. Oktober 2009)

Irgendwie find ich komisch dass 1.6 bei mir ned automatisch lädt. Ein Kumpel hat das G1 bei ihm hats automatisch die 1.6 draufgeladen, mein Magic macht aber keine Anstalten es zu versuchen 


Merkt man eigentlich einen Unterschied zwischen 1.5 und 1.6?


----------



## MaN!aC (21. Oktober 2009)

Auf Anhieb fällt mir nur der neue Android Market ein, der mit 1.6 eingeführt wird. Bessere Übersicht und wechseln zwischen Kostenlosen und Bezahlbaren Apps.
Eig solltest du seit gestern ein Popup bekommen, das die neue Version zum Download bereit steht.



			
				Areamobile.de schrieb:
			
		

> Android 1.6 enthält viele Neuerungen. Die Suchfunktion wurde verbessert und man kann nun detailliert sehen, welche Programme oder Services wie viel Akkuleistung benötigen. Die Geschwindigkeit der Kamera wurde deutlich erhöht und deren Funktionsumfang erweitert. Darüber hinaus hat Google den Android Market aufpoliert, über den zusätzliche Programme auf Android-Smartphones installiert werden können.


----------



## K4R4cH0w (21. Oktober 2009)

Wie weit man 1.6 im Punkt performance bemerkt kann ich nicht sagen,
Allerdings gibt es schon viele nützliche neuerungen (Beispiel:Market oder detaillierter Akkuverbrauch)

Der Market ist nicht nur viel übersichtlicher, auch wesentlich schneller


----------



## R1VIRU$ (2. November 2009)

Ja vielen Dank, endlich mal eine gelungene Anleitung, die auch funktioniert hat.
SUPER!!!


----------



## K4R4cH0w (10. November 2009)

Danke 
Fürs Wochenende ist ein kleines update geplant, ich hab da noch etwas gefunden...


----------



## Android (15. Februar 2010)

guten nabend

Ich habe da ein kleines Problem.
Der Punkt >>Backup anfertigen (unterer Button)<< haut bei mir nicht hin. Habe alles so gemacht wie vorher stand. Auch alles mit den selben Programmen. Es haut aber leider nicht hin.

Kann mir da jemand bitte helfen????


----------

